# 20% off Ammo & Guns



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

20% off Ammo & Guns !!
I hosted a chat this evening to explain this *ammo mafia trick* on how to save around 20% off ammo & guns from chain stores.
Basic trick is buying gift cards at a discount. Details explained within the chat. 100% legit! Enjoy the discount! :joyous:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*50% OFF @ Walmart on AR's and tacticool guns due to anti-gun shareholder lawsuit. Grab a case of ARs people! 50% OFF*

Also... I am waiting for the sports authority card I bought off flip card to arrive. When it gets here I will make an ammo run video where i purchase ammo with the discount card.

Check each reseller company out with the Better Business Bureau & resellers ratings before you buy!


----------

